# Vore Furries =/



## Devious Bane (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay, it's well established you're self-eating weirdos. Then again, so are IRL furries.
So I'll just get to the point: How many furballs do you cough up a day?
If you don't, how can your stomach manage the excess fur?
This question excludes felines unless you have a birth-defect.

uselesstext

Edit: The serious topic of this thread:
What do you get out of being involved with Vore material?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 10, 2009)

Umm...I don't get it. *farts*

Vore is one of the weirdest things out there but to each there own.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sorry, I like vore a lot. =/
Always have, since I was little.

I know a lot of people disapprove, so I keep it to myself.
What do I get out of it?
The same stuff you get out of whatever it is you browse through late at night >.>


----------



## Takun (Mar 10, 2009)

Wat.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Wat.



Hai.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 10, 2009)

I won't knock vore, but I just don't find it arousing.

Whatever turns you on, I guess.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 10, 2009)

What the red commie dragon said.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 10, 2009)

What makes furries turn you on?? huh? 

perverts.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 10, 2009)

I GENERALLY ATTRIBUTE VORE FETISHES TO SOME SORT OF SEVERE HEAD INJURY SUFFERED IN EARLY CHILDHOOD :V .


----------



## Nargle (Mar 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I GENERALLY ATTRIBUTE VORE FETISHES TO SOME SORT OF SEVERE HEAD INJURY SUFFERED IN EARLY CHILDHOOD :V .



**Eyes you critically**

You seem to be a bit of a vore fancier yourself! **Points to the CAPS/:V vore in your sig**


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 10, 2009)

Tentacle porn is pretty hot, and I'm sure that's not going to happen.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 10, 2009)

Nargle said:


> **Eyes you critically**
> 
> You seem to be a bit of a vore fancier yourself! **Points to the CAPS/:V vore in your sig**



I'M NOT EATING THEM I'M SPITTING THEM OUT BECAUSE I'M GROSS AND OBNOXIOUS :V .


----------



## prisoner (Mar 10, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> What do you get out of being involved with Vore material?


 
It would be more productive for you to visit a vore forum and ask for yourself.  Seems that quite a number of people dislike when vore is brought up on non-vore forums...which is understandable.

Vorephiles receive sexual satisfaction from being involved with vore material, same as you may receive sexual satisfaction from being involved with traditional sex.  Of course there will always be those who are in it merely for the "OMG" factor (that last part probably doesn't apply to traditional sex).


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2009)

I enjoy pictures of predators ripping apart and devouring their prey while its' still alive. None of this "soft vore" crap. Chew before swallowing or GTFO.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd end up throwing up if I'd ever saw some.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Umm...I don't get it. *farts*
> 
> Vore is one of the weirdest things out there but to each there own.


 
Seconded.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 11, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Seconded.



3rd


----------



## Hardstyle_lemur (Mar 11, 2009)

Post count, +1.

Your gay.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 11, 2009)

Eh, I don't really get vore. I personally find it to be one of the weirdest fetishes out there along side with inflation.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 11, 2009)

i browse vore from time to time, i am not arroused by it and i do not look at it in a fetish way, infact i browse past most of it, the only reason i like SOME vore has this "nature is cruel" emotional "facing death" aspect to it that moves me...
the whole "oh i am so happy to be eaten" vore though


----------



## breathesrain (Mar 11, 2009)

it's funny how easy it is for people who are a minority to discriminate about other minorities x3
furry, gay, trans, vore...at the heart, they're all the same. they're personal. and so unless you're in a relationship with the person, you have no right to disparage them.

just what i think.


----------



## Aden (Mar 11, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> the whole "oh i am so happy to be eaten" vore though



inorite. "I AM HAPPY YOU ARE KILLING ME TO GET OFF AND SO I WILL GET OFF TOO IN YOUR THROAT UUNNNGH"


----------



## Aquin (Mar 11, 2009)

Its gotta be the wide open slimy maw that does it for me. That, and if your a pred, the full belly afterwards. Pre-vore sex is great to of course.


----------



## bane233 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've done it it's a lot of fun!

Having your pray squirm inside of you feels so good!


----------



## Sam (Mar 11, 2009)

I just like mah porn, being torn apartcan stay in action movies.


Just imagine that though, at a movie.

"Yeah... When indiana got his heart torn out, I totally got my rocks off.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 11, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> I'm sorry, I like vore a lot. I find it arousing. =/
> Always have, since I was little. Not my choice really.
> 
> I know a lot of people disapprove, so I keep it to myself.
> ...



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 11, 2009)

this one of those fetishes i REALLY dont get...
it creeps me out and i have absolutely no idea whats supposed to be arousing about it :/
but oh well, to each their own^^ i myself ignore it as good as i can


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2009)

that bit in godzilla (the new one) where godzilla is kind of eating the taxi is srsly hot :wank:


----------



## Mr Fox (Mar 11, 2009)

Hardstyle_lemur said:


> Post count, +1.
> 
> Your gay.


 
^ This


----------



## Aden (Mar 11, 2009)

bane233 said:


> I've done it it's a lot of fun!
> 
> Having your pray squirm inside of you feels so good!



1. How do you know? I think any movement in my stomach would make me feel queasy.
2. What if the person that just got eaten didn't want to be there? I know I'd claw the everliving fuck out of whatever I could reach.
3. Bones aren't exactly the best for digestion.
4. When did you realize that "vore" was a sexual fetish for you? That is, how did it happen that you began to equate it with sexuality? Not snarking, just curious.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 11, 2009)

I personally don't understand how eating critters... being eaten by critters... or the digestive system is in any way erotic... but everyone has their own little "kinks" so ~shrugs~


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 11, 2009)

i think rampage is wikkid vore,, world tour was vore like awesome, later ones were more stomp,,,


----------



## Sarakazi (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't see what makes vore porn. I'm working on a commission now that fits into the "vore" category, but I don't see how anyone could be aroused by this. Heck, I just recently found out that vore is porn. I don't see how eating and digestion is erotic, to matter what's being eaten. I just see it as a furry eating another furry funny picture.


----------



## Midi Bear (Mar 11, 2009)

Any and all fetishes can be explained using the same basic pattern:
With [insert_fetish_name_here], there's just that feeling of [insert_abstract_emotional_thing_here] with your lover. [insert_fetish_name_here] is the only way you can really pull that feeling off. It's just sexy, y'know?

So, to explain vore:
With vore, there's just that feeling of becoming one with your lover. Vore is the only way you can really pull that feeling off. It's just sexy, y'know?

Or you could explain watersports:
With watersports, there's just that feeling of gaining warmth and nourishment from deep within your lover. Watersports is the only way you can really pull that feeling off. It's just sexy, y'know?

Go on, try that format with absolutely any fetish. It's guaranteed to work.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 11, 2009)

Elessara said:


> I personally don't understand how eating critters... being eaten by critters... or the digestive system is in any way erotic... but everyone has their own little "kinks" so ~shrugs~



aren't you "gorekitten" ?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2009)

What Misfit said. I enjoy more natural predation than unnatural swallowing something. 

Kinky.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 11, 2009)

I just REALLY love eating.. (I'm also 120 lbs and 6 feet tall.)



Placebo said:


> What Misfit said. I enjoy more natural predation than unnatural swallowing something.
> 
> Kinky.



You know.. Barbecued deer is DELICIOUS


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 11, 2009)

i know vore is wierd/strange/awesome, but i like it.
if you don't, okay, ignore it.
theres tons of fetishes that you probably have
that i think are wierd.



Ainoko said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



not funny.



Midi Bear said:


> Any and all fetishes can be explained using the same basic pattern:
> With [insert_fetish_name_here], there's just that feeling of [insert_abstract_emotional_thing_here] with your lover. [insert_fetish_name_here] is the only way you can really pull that feeling off. It's just sexy, y'know?
> 
> Go on, try that format with absolutely any fetish. It's guaranteed to work.



can't get it to work with baby furs :O


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2009)

Eli said:


> You know.. Barbecued deer is DELICIOUS


Not me! D:


----------



## Ratte (Mar 11, 2009)

Hardstyle_lemur said:


> Post count, +1.
> 
> Your gay.



At least have the decency to use proper grammar.


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 11, 2009)

Ornias said:


> 3rd


4..rd?


----------



## Aurali (Mar 11, 2009)

southtownjr said:


> 4..rd?



4th >.>


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> not funny.



Pretty funny.

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> inorite. "I AM HAPPY YOU ARE KILLING ME TO GET OFF AND SO I WILL GET OFF TOO IN YOUR THROAT UUNNNGH"



What's sad is there are people that do want be eaten. They either want to be devoured by a hot chick, or by a whale.

Regarding some comments in this thread: I feel the same way regarding child porn, I mean cub porn. I don't see how people find that hot.


----------



## prisoner (Mar 13, 2009)

Vore Writer said:


> Regarding some comments in this thread: I feel the same way regarding...


 
"Normal" people figure out at some point in time that they like the look and feel of either a penis or a pair of boobs.  Most people on this site discovered that they like when soft fur or rough scales cover their lover's entire body.

Aside from the general, "I like this because of this", is there any REAL reason that people are sexually attracted to anything?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2009)

Vore Writer said:


> Regarding some comments in this thread: I feel the same way regarding child porn, I mean cub porn. I don't see how people find that hot.


Because there's nothing like raping innocence to make you feel like you're in control. :3


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 13, 2009)

NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM
Furries! 
NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Bambi (Mar 13, 2009)

Vore? Not my thing.

Unfortunately, vore can also become a single-minded interest all too quick for some people (paraphilia), so I don't venture into its territory for an erotic perk. Nethire do I support the concept of vore for pornographic purposes, because it can cause an adult to isolate his psychological, sexual, or emotional progress to the point of being destructive (that's when it becomes the *only* thing that arouses them.) On the other hand, the art of Silent Hill has its own eroticism, and that's not necessarly because its about death, but abstract beauty.

So in effect, that might be the only thing I consider interesting about anything melding beauty with cruel appearances, but in a non-sexual way.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 13, 2009)

prisoner said:


> Aside from the general, "I like this because of this", is there any REAL reason that people are sexually attracted to anything?



Of course not.
/thread?


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 13, 2009)

Vore, the most confusing sexual fetish that I have ever had the misfortune to know.


----------



## prisoner (Mar 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> (that's when it becomes the *only* thing that arouses them.)


 
Well, a fetish is by definition something which is required in order to receive sexual gratification.  It's my opinion that the word "fetish" is used FAR too loosely around the internet.



Cronus616 said:


> Of course not.
> /thread?


 
Perhaps. ^^


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 15, 2009)

One should never attempt to understand a fetish that is not their own. It just doesn't work. A fetish, no matter how strange, just...is.

For example, I can understand vore as a form of domination, but beyond that I have no idea. But its apparent it arouses others, so hey. Just don't shove what you'd like in your fantasies/bedroom in my face, and I'll be okay with it.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Mar 15, 2009)

Vore is completely confusing...

OMG I LOVE YOU!

I LOVE YOU TOO!

*guy eats the woman*

...

:l

Relationship over.


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 15, 2009)

KittenAdmin said:


> Vore is completely confusing...
> 
> OMG I LOVE YOU!
> 
> ...



That probably explains why many furries' characters have some sort of regenerative or reincarnating power of some kind.

Then they can do it OVER AND OVER again.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 15, 2009)

Stomach acid = aphrodisiac?

wat


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2009)

Clafier said:


> That probably explains why many furries' characters have some sort of regenerative or reincarnating power of some kind.
> 
> Then they can do it OVER AND OVER again.



"Fuck, this really hurts."

"Fuck, this hurts just as much the second time."

o murr


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Mar 16, 2009)

It seems more like a combination of extreme submissive, extreme domination, and crazy amounts of oral fixation, maybe with a touch of fatass/inflation.

Also what the fuck, is R&R leaking?


----------



## crazydog (Mar 16, 2009)

somboby tell me what this vore crap is?!


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 16, 2009)

crazydog said:


> somboby tell me what this vore crap is?!



Vore is like....
nothing. it's wierd. a lot of people hate it. i like it, and i still agree it's nasty.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vore


----------



## KillerFreya (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't find it sexually arousing, but I really enjoy looking at it. I just like gore.



....also I'm a cannibal.


----------



## Tungen (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't have a problem with the fetish, even if it is creepy as fuck, but it is annoying when random people walk up and eat me without warning.



Clafier said:


> That probably explains why many furries' characters have some sort of regenerative or reincarnating power of some kind.



... I just do it because dying a lot seems to amuse people. >.>;;


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

excludeing felines hey!.... thats not fare i like vore but to a certian extent... meany ='[


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

Patthecat said:


> excludeing felines hey!.... thats not fare i like vore but to a certian extent... meany ='[


 even if someone likes vore you cant really judge them thats just wrong its not like i do it irl and stuff ya know still ticked bout the excludeing felines thing......


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

most of you should be ashamed because i know for a fact you have your fetishes vore 
maybe be different but think about oh different your fetishes are i mean seriously 
i cant beileve i even have to say this apparently most people think furries are weird 
period if you really want to get me started be MY GUEST! excludeing felines my ass...


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

i really dont find it nice insulting others but seriously guys get a grip... because it sounds like your all yell at one person the one whos reading it iam gonna go cry i mean seriously.... this world just gets more and more messed up..='[


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 17, 2009)

four posts...in a row...


----------



## Midi Bear (Mar 17, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> can't get it to work with baby furs :O


Okay, lemme try..
With baby fur, there's just that feeling of connecting on a younger, deeper, more primal level with your lover. Baby fur is the only way you can really pull that feeling off. It's just sexy, y'know?

Gawd, did you even try? 
ANY fetish.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 17, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> four posts...in a row...



At least it's not OVER 9000!  

/shot >_o


----------



## Tycho (Mar 17, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> four posts...in a row...



MEGA COMBO!

9999 DAMAGE!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2009)

Patthecat said:


> most of you should be ashamed because i know for a fact you have your fetishes vore
> maybe be different but think about oh different your fetishes are i mean seriously
> i cant beileve i even have to say this apparently most people think furries are weird
> period if you really want to get me started be MY GUEST! excludeing felines my ass...


COUNTER
I have no fetish
Just being a Furry means your not right in the head
Vores gotta stop and think about furs that not into vore before eating random furs
out of all Vore furs I bet only 5-10% are hardcore Vore (torn apart, chewing, DIGESTIVE JUICES) while the rest are Soft (eating whole, being is somehow alive and fine when eaten)

and 4 post...FOR FREAKING POST, I only do Double post but you just bring it up to a new level


----------



## Ratte (Mar 17, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> COUNTER
> I have no fetish
> Just being a Furry means your not right in the head
> Vores gotta stop and think about furs that not into vore before eating random furs
> ...



Hardcore vore is fucking fun to make, especially from spite.


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> COUNTER
> I have no fetish
> Just being a Furry means your not right in the head
> Vores gotta stop and think about furs that not into vore before eating random furs
> ...


 dude its not real its for fun its not like i would eat someone irl i mean seriously...


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 18, 2009)

Patthecat said:


> its not like i would eat someone irl i mean seriously...


... So you'd eat them in real life for a laugh? <(o.o)^


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Hardcore vore is fucking fun to make, especially from spite.


oddly I can look at hardcore Vore and get it, then I look at softcore and go WTF


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 18, 2009)

I once attended a furry meet. A couple of these vore weirdos attended.

One of them swallowed two polish dogs whole. Haha.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 18, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oddly I can look at hardcore Vore and get it, then I look at softcore and go WTF



Same.  Softcore is weirder to me than hardcore.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 18, 2009)

Vore is meh for me, not interested

Yay, 1776th post.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Same.  Softcore is weirder to me than hardcore.


Theres always an exclamation on how they are eating these furs whole, how the fur is surviving being eaten in soft core, and Why. In hard core its mostly Predator Prey relation.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 18, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Okay, it's well established you're self-eating weirdos. Then again, so are IRL furries.
> So I'll just get to the point: How many furballs do you cough up a day?
> If you don't, how can your stomach manage the excess fur?
> This question excludes felines unless you have a birth-defect.
> ...


 
I have this theory that all of the fetishes in furrydom are explained by compensations of the person involved.

-Macro furries: feel small/unnoticed irl
-inflation of body parts....well thats just too obvious and not gonna touch it
-transformation:  just generally unhappiness with their life/want to be something else.
-watersports:  connotation of being marked/marking, wanting to own/be owned by someone.
-babyfur: feel oppressed by adult demands and want to shirk them
--vaginal vore:  extreme version of this....
--pregnancy:  lack of production in own life.

vore:  lack of control....and therefore want to consume the other....

theres my backseat psychology on furry fetishes....
whats funny, is i told someone this and his reaction was like ohhh...and stopped talking as if I pegged him totally.  He comes back the next day and asks what my fursona is (to call me out I assume)...and I reply I dont have one...he goes oh, and stops replying again. hehe


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh and this comes from someone doing a furry-zombie comic, but being a huge horror fan (its funny, but horror has a lot of psychology in there too, even therapuetic <<I used to have a mild fear of something coming up the tiolet while on it...rats...etc till I wrote a story about something actually coming up the tiolet......now I just have a fear of spiders in the tiolet....damn that article about how black widows like cool dark wet places like attics and tiolets>>

While this has vore in it, it is the traditional zombie psych.....that vore is absorbing people violently into the faceless masses and losing individuality....it *IS* horror and not something someone would want.

xcept maybe facists and communists 

which is partially why I asked for volunteers for their fursonas to be used as zombies, which is really awful if you think about it......taking their individualized personas and tearing their individuality away. I feel a little bad now, lol but it reinforces the point of a zombie story....but at the same time, why would they want this, if they actually realized what it was?  to be part of a group?  same reason why some get so involved in furrydom.


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 18, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> ... So you'd eat them in real life for a laugh? <(o.o)^


no... only online just messing around...
meh iam done talking to you people some of you are mean...


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2009)

Patthecat said:


> most of you should be ashamed because i know for a fact you have your fetishes vore
> maybe be different but think about oh different your fetishes are i mean seriously
> i cant beileve i even have to say this apparently most people think furries are weird
> period if you really want to get me started be MY GUEST! excludeing felines my ass...





Patthecat said:


> no... only online just messing around...
> meh iam done talking to you people some of you are mean...



This illustrates quite well the major complaint I have with people who are into odd fetishes or other things:

For fuck's sake, please appoint someone articulate and rational to argue for you. The idiots just end up hurting your cause even more. What are you really hoping to accomplish, *Patthecat*? Do you honestly think that you're helping by spewing those godforsaken paragraph abortions?


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 18, 2009)

I say vore is just yiff fodder. :/


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> ... So you'd eat them in real life for a laugh? <(o.o)^



i would


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

All of your fetishes are equally stupid, the real question is why can't you furfags shut the fuck up about them :V ?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 19, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i browse vore from time to time, i am not arroused by it and i do not look at it in a fetish way, infact i browse past most of it, the only reason i like SOME vore has this "nature is cruel" emotional "facing death" aspect to it that moves me...
> the whole "oh i am so happy to be eaten" vore though



This.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh look, every other fetish thread I've ever seen on here.

On the topic of vore, how does it feel having a fetish that borders on serial killer? The swallowing part, yeah, I get that, but when it starts getting into digestion, chewing... that's just creepy. It's basically crossed over into snuff fetish at that point.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 19, 2009)

Easog said:


> It's basically crossed over into snuff fetish at that point.



Awesome.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Awesome.



Meh, if it's done right I like it.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 20, 2009)

Easog said:


> Oh look, every other fetish thread I've ever seen on here.
> 
> On the topic of vore, how does it feel having a fetish that borders on serial killer? The swallowing part, yeah, I get that, but when it starts getting into digestion, chewing... that's just creepy. It's basically crossed over into snuff fetish at that point.



once again LOL.. at what point does furry become beastiality? At what point does one say "no this is morally wrong?"  

Hypocrits.


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 20, 2009)

I was never into vore... it's sort of a major turn-off for me.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that vore and oral fixations are connected.  How much commonality is there between fans of vore and fans of "maws", I wonder?


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that vore and oral fixations are connected.  How much commonality is there between fans of vore and fans of "maws", I wonder?



big connection, actually


----------



## Bambi (Mar 20, 2009)

Eli said:


> once again LOL.. at what point does furry become beastiality? At what point does one say "no this is morally wrong?"
> 
> Hypocrits.


The problem here is that some pornography, even depicted artwork of "hunting snuff", can become a gateway drug to worse things. Of course, this is why I tend to stay away from the people who come out of the blue to me and say, "Your such a nice person -- btw, I enjoy the fantasy of being devoured alive."


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2009)

Eli said:


> once again LOL.. at what point does furry become beastiality? At what point does one say "no this is morally wrong?"
> 
> Hypocrits.


I don't respond to ignorance DURRHURRHURR

But really, try as you might, you can't change the fact that vore that involves death is on par with any fetish that involves killing/being killed.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 20, 2009)

Easog said:


> But really, try as you might, you can't change the fact that vore that involves death is on par with any fetish that involves killing/being killed.



A lot of people have no problem with that. =/


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 20, 2009)

It's weird. And I really don't see what is sexual about it.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2009)

Eli said:


> once again LOL.. at what point does furry become beastiality?



That would be the point at which the subject(s) in question would not be able to give informed consent. Since it's fantasy, it's assumed they are intelligent and able enough to do so.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> That would be the point at which the subject(s) in question would not be able to give informed consent. Since it's fantasy, it's assumed they are intelligent and able enough to do so.



and how do you define informed consent? If a dog starts humping your leg.. isn't that consent enough that he wants it and knows he does?



Easog said:


> I don't respond to ignorance DURRHURRHURR


 You ain't being ignorant right now.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2009)

Eli said:


> If a dog starts humping your leg.. isn't that consent enough that he wants it and knows he does?



No. Dogs are pretty dumb. I don't believe it's been proven that they have the cognition to consider the dominance issues and the like that will arise from their actions.

If you want to argue this further, make a new thread so we don't derail this one (more).


----------



## Tungen (Mar 21, 2009)

For fuck's sake, it's BESTIALITY. The fact that people didn't know how to pronounce Bestiality is bad enough, but now the colloquial spelling has changed to match the mispronunciation?


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 21, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> It's weird. And I really don't see what is sexual about it.


 
Me either....and this thread is interesting to me, because I am posting a zombie comic at the moment where eventually furs will get eaten...which is essentially vore, and while later on theres an episode that depicts it in a sexual manner... its not meant to be arousing, its meant to be disturbing/horrorific (as its a horror/comedy comic thingey)

I think I would be appaulled if anyone started getting aroused by it.


----------

